# Youth Rifles?



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm looking to get a youth rifle for my kids. My little girl is 7 and is little bitty maybe like 45lbs. My son is 5 and maybe 40lbs. At this time the gun would primarily be for my daughter. All this started last weekend when we we're out shooting their 22 crickets. I decided to shoot my Ar15. Then it happened my daughter ask if she could shoot it. Man I tell you I was so excited probably more than her. So she shot it and was ok with it. It did push her back a little but she was cool and wanted to shoot it again. So now I'm wanting her to shoot a deer after she gets a little more proficient. I know with proper shot placement a .223 will handle a deer. I just feel it is a little under powered and the Ar is kinda awkward for her to shoot. So what is a good caliber in a bolt action or single shot rifle that will have about the same kick. It has to be a youth because her arms are barely long enough for the Cricket.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

6.5 Grendel in AR-15 .... great package for texas hunting for the rest of their lives. recoil very similar to .223....less recoil than a .243. collapsible adjustable stock is critical for the little ones. the very collapsible stock lets them get behind the rifle and adjustable all the way to adulthood.

Most important is to make sure it fits the shooter. Was in Africa and a teeny weeny 9 year old girl was shooting a 300 win mag.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Will a complete work on my S&W M&P Ar15 lower?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

yep dont see why not. Most lowers are pretty simple and similarly equal. get your upper and rock on. be super mindful not to mix up your mags....

But sounds like you need a more collapsible stock for her anyway.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

7mm 08, great caliber for kids


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah mine is collapsible but with uppers pushing a grand and ammo not readily available I might have to go a different route. I have a 7mm 08 already just not youth. Just concerned when I buy a smaller rifle with less weight it might kick to hard.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Man i have no trouble finding ammo at any of the normal places. Academy stocks it regularly, Gander and BPS also....or gunbot.com will give you at least 20 sources.

I bought a cheap $70 collapsible stock when my kiddo was that age. She was tiny too and now growing up with it. She knows to adjust it to her size....its simple. Kick eeze even makes a great recoil pad. She will never need another rifle. And texas hunting screams to use an AR for when a pack of hogs or coyotes show up.

7mm 08 is definitely another strong choice.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

msf62000 said:


> I'm looking to get a youth rifle for my kids. My little girl is 7 and is little bitty maybe like 45lbs. My son is 5 and maybe 40lbs. At this time the gun would primarily be for my daughter. All this started last weekend when we we're out shooting their 22 crickets. I decided to shoot my Ar15. Then it happened my daughter ask if she could shoot it. Man I tell you I was so excited probably more than her. So she shot it and was ok with it. It did push her back a little but she was cool and wanted to shoot it again. So now I'm wanting her to shoot a deer after she gets a little more proficient. I know with proper shot placement a .223 will handle a deer. I just feel it is a little under powered and the Ar is kinda awkward for her to shoot. So what is a good caliber in a bolt action or single shot rifle that will have about the same kick. It has to be a youth because her arms are barely long enough for the Cricket.


Bought my grandson a Marlin X7 it is not heirloom
quality but it sure shoot's good.
Has Marlins version of an acura trigger.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Considering your description of the young ones size, why not buy some premium ammo for the AR and use it for a couple of years. Barnes bullets are a good start.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

twang56 said:


> Considering your description of the young ones size, why not buy some premium ammo for the AR and use it for a couple of years. Barnes bullets are a good start.


X2


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

X3. I have yet to loose a deer with my 223 Ar15 amd Barnes Triple Shock 62 grain bullets. They just flat work.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

So for you guys shooting the 223 at deer do you neck shoot or vital shoot? Of course i'm going to put a limit on her distance to like 50 yds.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

With the Barnes bullet you can shoot anywhere you like. I always shot body shots but if close enough in the neck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

twang56 said:


> Considering your description of the young ones size, why not buy some premium ammo for the AR and use it for a couple of years. Barnes bullets are a good start.





CHARLIE said:


> X2


Logical choice.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks guys for all of your input. I think for now I will stick with the 223 with a barnes bullet. Thanks sgrem for the input on that 6.5 round. You have me intrigued with that round. All of the reviews I've read online have been nothing but positive. I have been wanting a reliable hunting round in an AR platform but I can't spend the money right now. I hope by next year I will have something put together. Thanks again guys ya'll are 2cool!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

sgrem - Are you on the 6.5 Grendel Board? If so, what is your handle?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

msf62000 said:


> So for you guys shooting the 223 at deer do you neck shoot or vital shoot? Of course i'm going to put a limit on her distance to like 50 yds.


Vitals. I'm loading 60 grain partitions for my son and I both when I choose the AR over my bolt guns.
You should check out the savage "lady" hunter. Would be ideal for your daughter. She should be able to shoot it her entire life.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ernest said:


> sgrem - Are you on the 6.5 Grendel Board? If so, what is your handle?


No i am not......but a big fan of this caliber in an AR for a lot of hunting and shooting situations.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Check it out. Great source of reloading information and caliber specific advise. The pet loads thread has sped my efforts to locate good loads.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Barnes TSX 223 has always had a pass through for me even through the shoulders (is there a blood trail like out of a 300 winmag, no. But there is sure enough to trail). Like spurgersalty said, i wouldnt be afraid to try the nosler partitions either.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

No doubt the best new shooter small kid set up is a youth handi rifle from new england firearms. Not much longer than a cricket. 223 Cali er with a tasco pro point with the small dot. Both eyes open put the dot on the deer and shoot. No eye relief length to worry about on the scope. My daughter started killing deer with this set up at 8. I even shot a few myself for the fun of it. Its acoil little set up.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

NEF , Rossi and H&R have probably the worst trigger pull on record

the single shot crack barrels are dangerous for youngsters , esp . with a scope to decock.

accuracy, fair at best.

go a different route


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you tried the trigger on a cricket lately. its not exactly a high end adjustable. Safe range skills are a necessity no matter what gun is used. My daughter is twelve now and shoots a TC encore in 243 now. Maybe my family has used single shots and doubles for so long that no one notices. Still cheap and effective.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter hunted last year with a handi-rifle in 300 Blackout caliber.
The compact size is great and the caliber is perfect for her.

Trouble is, this rifle has an external hammer and once it is cocked, there is no safety. If she decides not to shoot, the hammer must be held while the trigger is pulled and then carefully ease the hammer down. Not a good idea or easy task for her.

This year, we are switching to the new compact Ruger American Ranch rifle in 300 Blackout (as soon as it becomes available). I think it will be just about perfect!


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

With the size and age of your kids the AR is the way to go .
Take a look at the 6.8 SPC caliber.
The problem with the single shots, and sawed off bolt guns they all become safe Queens after a couple of years.,no one wants to sell (sentimental) or shoot so it sets.

Now with the AR, as your kids grow and what your wallet will allow here's what you will do;
AR's are big kids Lego's!


Extend 6 position stock as they grow
Add light on rail
Add laser 
Off set iron sights
Red dot scope or trijicon optic
Suppressor $$$
Night scope $$$
.223 upper for plinking cheap ammo
Forward grip
Bipod

The sky and wallet are the only limitations to the AR and prices are back to normal,I see some pretty good starter AR's for under $600 dollars at Palmetto State Armory.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Daddio said:


> With the size and age of your kids the AR is the way to go .
> Take a look at the 6.8 SPC caliber.
> The problem with the single shots, and sawed off bolt guns they all become safe Queens after a couple of years.,no one wants to sell (sentimental) or shoot so it sets.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I bought for the wife and kids (wink wink) but no really the multi position stock means it will let anyone with any length of pull be able to use it and oh yeah the 6.8 is very capable of taking down deer and hogs in one month of owning it 2 hogs and 1 axis have fallen to it and all shot behind shoulder none ran farther than 40 yards.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dad vital shoots all of his deer and so do the kids. 200 yards max range on our stands so that's our limit. At 40 yards use a 22 LR through the lungs with a CCI stinger.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pit size pork. Perfect


----------

